# CFOP Variation: CF



## evogler (Jun 17, 2012)

Here are the 3x3 scrambles from weekly competition 2012-24, solved "CF" style. 
Because O and P are for suckers. 

1. L F2 R' B2 L2 F2 R B2 F2 R F' L2 R2 B2 D B D2 L' U' R' B

D F U' L D' F2 
U2 R' U2 R U F R' F' R 
y R' U R U L U L' 
y' R' U2 R
y' U2 L' U L y' R' F R F'
U

2. D F2 L' U L' B R B L F2 L2 U2 F2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 B2

R D2 B' R2 D' L 
R' U2 R U' R U' R' 
y R U' R' y' L' U2 L 
R' U' R d' F R' F' R 
U2 R' U R U2 R' U R 
U'

3. B' U' L2 B R D' L' U B' U2 F2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 L2 D

U2 L' D' L2 F' R u' 
U2 R' U' R
R U R' U' L' U L 
U2 L U L' y R' U' R 
U2 L' U L2 F' L' F
U'

4. B R2 F L B' D' F D' R' B U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 D F2 B2 L2 D

L F U' R D2 
d' R' U' R y' R' U' R 
U' R' F R F' L' U' L 
R U' R' U2 R U' R' 
U L U L' U' L U L' 
U2

5. L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 U' F' R' D' F2 D' R D' U R' U2

y' U' D F R' 
U2 F R' F' R y' R' U R 
L U2 L' U' R' F R F'
U' y' R' F R F' U' y' R U' R' 
U y R U2 R' U R U' R'
U2

I'm sure this has been thought of before, I just wanted to post it for kicks.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 17, 2012)

How many algs are in this? It seems nice, but the alg count is what scares me


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jun 17, 2012)

You forced an LL skip everytime. How is this done and how many algs?


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 17, 2012)

I can't even.
Wut.


----------



## jla (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't understand how you just did that...


----------



## Julian (Jun 17, 2012)

Did you work backwards?


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 17, 2012)

Julian said:


> Did you work backwards?



These are scrambles from the weekly comp, so I don't think he could have. My guess is that he used a program that spams F2L algs until it finds an LL skip.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 17, 2012)

wut... Are you a wizard?


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 17, 2012)

Interesting.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jun 17, 2012)

wtfits?!


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 17, 2012)

Impossible


----------



## TMOY (Jun 17, 2012)

Are you really sure it's CF ? Corners don't look solved until the very end


----------



## qqwref (Jun 17, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> Are you a wizard?


this.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 17, 2012)

TMOY said:


> Are you really sure it's CF ? Corners don't look solved until the very end



That's exactly what I was thinking as I went through the first solve lol.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 17, 2012)

That's very neat. I've only thought about writing a program that finds short preferably non-lucky CFOP solutions. But now I like yours much better, as it's more surprising. And I guess harder to do.


----------



## jonlin (Jun 17, 2012)

It means Cross f2l, w/ LL skip.
Call it CFNLL.
Cross F2L No LL


----------



## samkli (Jun 17, 2012)

jonlin said:


> It means Cross f2l, w/ LL skip.
> Call it CFNLL.
> Cross F2L No LL



No, call it F3L.


----------



## cityzach (Jun 17, 2012)

mind = blown.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jun 17, 2012)

What is this I don't even

this could be worth learning if there aren't an insane amount of algs.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 17, 2012)

No human will ever do this in a speedsolve, on purpose and reasonably consistently. You thought predicting parity was hard? This is literally thousands of times harder.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 17, 2012)

fake u used cheat codes.

That's pretty cool.


----------



## ThtDarnNeighbor (Jun 17, 2012)

IMPOSSIBIRU


----------



## Sillas (Jun 17, 2012)

It's interesting, nice solves.


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 17, 2012)

aimbot...


----------



## n00bcub3r (Jun 18, 2012)

I call hax. Kick him.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 18, 2012)

So this is what zeroing looks like...


----------



## applemobile (Jun 18, 2012)

qqwref said:


> No human will ever do this in a speedsolve, on purpose and reasonably consistently. You thought predicting parity was hard? This is literally thousands of times harder.



Have any experiments been done with people with high functioning autism?


----------



## Dacuba (Jun 18, 2012)

That would destroy some serious recent LL system work


----------



## jonlin (Jun 18, 2012)

No matter what you do, there's always going to be an LL system better than yours.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> So this is what zeroing looks like...


trololololol


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm currently trying to write a program to do this. So far I have an optimal (but slow) cross solver...

Edit:

U' L2 D F2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U F' R2 F' L' F' U' B L' F' R2 U'
20.704 seconds to find F R L2 D L

R' U2 R' D2 R B2 F2 U2 R F2 D' R2 D' B' L' U L2 U2 L2 R2
It's been 10 minutes and it hasn't found anything yet lolol :fp Looks like a pretty bad cross though.


----------



## evogler (Jun 18, 2012)

Hee hee, that was fun to read. 

Several of you got it. It's just a program that checks all possible routes you could follow during F2L.

I tried to stick to what seemed "human". It's pretty clear that you'd use R U R', R U2 R', and R U' R'. I debated including sledgehammers. I stipulated that the program had to insert a pair if it had one it could insert in one "sequence", and no more than two "sequences" per pair were allowed.
Two points where it seems a little unhuman are some insertions where it chooses extra U2 instead of a Us, and also the crosses. I think for all of these I allowed crosses that were within 1 move of optimal. Obviously, the more crosses you have to start with, the more solves you can sift through, and the greater chances of finding lower move count results, but the less realistic it seems, and the more it feels like computer magic. (Btw, I just copied them in from Cube Explorer. It would be fun to go back and write my own cross solver, to have a "complete" cube program).

I might get around to posting some other results. I also have the program recording optimal OLL skips and just plain optimal F2Ls. E.g. for L F2 R' B2 L2 F2 R B2 F2 R F' L2 R2 B2 D B D2 L' U' R' B:
B U D F L U2 D' F2 
R' U' R L U' L' 
R U' R' 
U2 R' U' R 
L' U L
(Jperm)

I hope people had a good time with these solutions. I find them kind of uncanny. I'm not sure if I see much to learn from a human solving standpoint, but maybe.

ben1996123, if you want to trade notes, let me know.


----------



## evogler (Jun 18, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> I'm currently trying to write a program to do this. So far I have an optimal (but slow) cross solver...
> U' L2 D F2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U F' R2 F' L' F' U' B L' F' R2 U'



U F D' L' U2 F2 D' R D R2 
U' y' F' L F U' L' 
U' R U2 R2 U R2 U' R'

(Depending on how much zeroing you can tolerate in your cross... )


----------



## KingTim96 (Jun 25, 2012)

lol aimbot. way to bring video gaming into this. 


chrissyD said:


> aimbot...


----------



## qqwref (Jun 27, 2012)

Ooh, great stuff. Evogler, any chance of releasing the program? I'd be very interested to play around with it.

As for a cross solver: an optimal solver shouldn't be that hard, and if you generate solutions one by one with increasing length, you could just keep going until you find a good continuation.


----------



## evogler (Jun 27, 2012)

It's just an ugly little python script, but I'd be happy to share it. I have a bit more tinkering to do first, then I'll put it up.


----------



## evogler (Jul 4, 2012)

Okay, here's a script:
http://www.ericvogler.com/media/F2Lsearch.zip
I'm using Python 2.5. Hopefully it doesn't break in other versions.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 19, 2012)

So it's been a while, and I took a break from programming, but yesterday I started again and added some more stuff to my program. It's not finished yet (doesn't work if you need to AUF somewhere in the solve but it shouldn't be that hard to add, and some F2L cases don't work) but here's a solution that it found pretty much instantly (apart from the cross):

Scramble: F2 U2 R B2 F2 U L U L' R2 B L' R F U2 B' F2 R' D
Cross: F' R2 D2 F R'
F2L 1: F2 L F L2 U' L F
F2L 2: y R U' R' F' L' U2 L F
F2L 3: y R U' R' U R U' R'
F2L 4: y U F' U L' U2 L F


----------



## evogler (Aug 19, 2012)

Good job!
So what's the collection of insertions you're using? Standard pairs of R(U/U'/U2)R' plus other you put in by hand? Or computationally discovered ones?


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 20, 2012)

evogler said:


> Good job!
> So what's the collection of insertions you're using? Standard pairs of R(U/U'/U2)R' plus other you put in by hand? Or computationally discovered ones?



A giant alg table 

Edit: oh and AUFs work now.


----------



## evogler (Aug 20, 2012)

Ha. 
It's fun to see what you get with different alg sets.
Also if you allow cancellations.
Next on my list is CN.


----------

